# Wireless Charging (Android)



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2018)

Background:
Phone: Nexus 6 / Case: Nexus 6 Case, SUPCASE [Heavy Duty] Belt Clip Holster Case for Google Nexus 6 (2014 Release) [Unicorn Beetle PRO Series]
Wireless charger tried: Anker Wireless Charger, PowerPort Wireless 5 Pad, 5W Standard Qi-Certified Ultra Slim 
AC adapter/USB adapters tried: Anker 24W 2-Port USB Wall Charger with Foldable Plug and PowerIQ Technology / APC P8U2 APC Surge Arrest using the wireless charger's included cable and a new thick one,
Issues:
The phone or charger seems to be really finicky, even though I made sure I got a wireless charger made for thick cases. It also doesn't keep it charged like plugged into USB and the LED on the top of the phone isn't lit all the time. 

Is this normal or is it the case? I am using the included cable with an another anker charger that's 2.5A as well as the USB ports on my APC SurgeArrest. 

Hope I don't gotta get another case, as this is the rated and tested best one for the nexus 6 that I've researched. It's a pain to get on and off tho, so removing it every wireless charge is a no-go. specially when I'm tired. 

Anyone else hae issues with wireless chargers and such.... ?


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Anyone else hae issues with wireless chargers and such.... ?


I tried a few of the cheaper ones, you get what you pay for in my experience- they either broke or didn't charge well.

Buying a Samsung Qi charger fixed all of my issues- great product/worked perfectly for me


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll just keep an eye on it


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2018)

That charger has a single coil.  And, it sounds like you have the same problem I have with my Nokia Lumia Icons with Otterbox Defender cases (It is a thick case )... they won't charge through the case unless you hit the sweet spot.
I can charge with the single coil charger; however, sometimes I have to do a balancing act with the phone so it is like 60% to 75% hanging off the charger.

Your sweet spot on the *Nexus 6 is 2.5 inches (64mm) from the bottom of the device so that the "u" in the "Nexus" logo is centered over the charger*.

Or, you can do what I did and get a TYLT VU Qi Wireless Phone Charging Pad with 3 coils  <--- Amazon link for $27.50 US
Or, Ebay link for $19.99 --> TYLT VU Qi Wireless Phone Charging Pad: 3 Coil Stand & Fast Battery Charger

The larger coverage area makes it easier to hit the spot.  I just set them in the cradle.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2018)

How does the Tylt do with trickle charging (when right at like 90 some %) ?? Not bad a price for that tho it would be good for the office (not the bedroom tho I'll keep the pad in there so I dont got a screen shining on me from notifications lol.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> How does the Tylt do with trickle charging (when right at like 90 some %) ??



It charges to 100% on mine, no matter, if it is top off or full charging; and, some times I just leave it all night and day... it is at 100%, still, when I go to use it.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2018)

good. might get it.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 27, 2018)

I bought a Anker Charger when I had a LG G4 and now I have a Samsung S8+  and it still charges my phone fast

*LINK*


----------

